# 26 Foot Dual Tandem Goose



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just spoke for a fairly new dual tandem gooseneck trailer. The owner thought it was 32 feet long. When my friend got there it looked short. The tape says the bed is 22' long, the dove tail is 4'. I decided the price was too good to pass up and we are going to get it tomorrow.

I have never double stacked round bales. Always put two rows on the bed and one row down the middle on top. If I double stack and ratchet strap the top rolls would that be alright? None of our hay fields are more than a few miles from home.

Would I be better off just hauling 14 rolls on the trailer? Is double stacking/strapping worth the trouble to get another 4 rolls on the trailer?


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

What size bales are you hauling? I double stack 4x5's and usually don't strap them. I have hauled them as far as 20 miles. It all depends on how well you stack them


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

ANewman said:


> What size bales are you hauling? I double stack 4x5's and usually don't strap them. I have hauled them as far as 20 miles. It all depends on how well you stack them


In today's litigious society, not sure I would risk hauling a load that isn't properly secured. All it would take is for one bale to come off the trailer and crash through someone's windshield and that person would have lawyers lining up around the block to take their case (and sue you).


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Is double stacking/strapping worth the trouble to get another 4 rolls on the trailer?


I guess it all depends on how far you have to haul them. The longer the trip, the more sense it makes to haul as many as you can.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I make 4x5's, a full 60 - 62 inched.

I can see putting a top row down the middle and not tying it down. I do tie it when I haul that way with the 24' goose. (I finally realized I was possibly over loading).


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

If I overloaded and dropped a bale on the road, and got caught, I would: merely (and meekly) hold my wrists out ready for the cuffs; and brace myself for the book to be thrown at me.

I do not know if I am like the coyote, the fox, or the crow, or all 3.

You may have guessed despite my regular candidature for "the Wall of Shame", I am somewhat 'risk averse'.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Eight years ago a guy dropped a 5 ton cool of steel out of a curtainsider pantech through the windscreen of a Range Rover onto a lady's lap.

Poor lady would not have known what hit her.

Poor guy, formerly a haulier, did not know the coil was on board, pan tech closed and secured, coil not on the manifest.

Poor guy got to making little rocks out of big ones or making number plates or something.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I just wish the trailer was 32 feet. At times I borrow a 32 foot dual tandem from a cousin. I can easily haul 17 with out double stacking, just a single row down the center on top.

One nice advantage to the dual tandem is being able to haul the BobCat to some smaller fields, load 10 or 11 rolls on the truck/trailer and still have the capacity to haul the BobCat back home.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Coondle said:


> Eight years ago a guy dropped a 5 ton cool of steel out of a curtainsider pantech through the windscreen of a Range Rover onto a lady's lap.
> 
> Poor lady would not have known what hit her.
> 
> ...


I do not get close to a truck hauling a coil of steel. Enough of them are self unloading at the most improper time for me not to be anywhere around.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I just wish the trailer was 32 feet. At times I borrow a 32 foot dual tandem from a cousin. I can easily haul 17 with out double stacking, just a single row down the center on top.
> One nice advantage to the dual tandem is being able to haul the BobCat to some smaller fields, load 10 or 11 rolls on the truck/trailer and still have the capacity to haul the BobCat back home.


What kind of ramps does it have? If it doesn't have ramps that leave you with a flat deck when they're folded, you can always build yourself a little wedge to haul around. It won't make it 32 feet but it will make it a bit more functional.

Edit: I was thinking of a 28. A flat ramp won't help you any with 5' bales on a 26'.

Maybe add a deck over the hitch for a few more bales in capacity?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe he thought the overall length was 32' from front of hitch to end of trailer.
The length of trailer you buy should be directly proportional to the GCWR of your truck and the cargo you carry. 
I knew I could carry 20 4x5's legally and 20 will fit on a 30' gooseneck with 24,000 GVWR. I'm tagged at 33,000.
Here's a load of 18 on my trailer


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I got the trailer this afternoon. The title does not list the length.

My friend delivered it to me, he works with the guy who I bought it from. We talked about the length and I do believe they originally measured from the goose hitch to the end of the dove. Strange that the title does not have a length listed. It has two 12,000 lb. axles. My friend said it towed well, much easier than he expected.

I will probably keep it hooked to the Mack. Hauling hay is all I use it for anyway. Have 211 rolls to get home. Feels nice to have two trailers and not have to borrow one from a friend.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD, do you have any swaying/top heavy concerns when you double stack on top?

I am going to replace the bars that hold the ramps up with chain. That way I can lean the ramps back and also support the end rolls of hay. We do that on the 24' goose to get 5 rolls down each side.

It looks like I can get 6 down each side since the dove sloping down adds more space, if I can lean the ramps back a little.

If I can get 12 on the bed then I will single row 5 down the middle.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I got the trailer this afternoon. The title does not list the length.
> 
> My friend delivered it to me, he works with the guy who I bought it from. We talked about the length and I do believe they originally measured from the goose hitch to the end of the dove. Strange that the title does not have a length listed. It has two 12,000 lb. axles. My friend said it towed well, much easier than he expected.
> 
> I will probably keep it hooked to the Mack. Hauling hay is all I use it for anyway. Have 211 rolls to get home. Feels nice to have two trailers and not have to borrow one from a friend.


The length is on the title via the VIN. If I can remember correctly, it's like:

The first 3 spaces in the mfg code. The next two spaces should be letters which is the model of the trailer. The next two are numbers which indicate the trailers length.

So, spaces 6 & 7 should be two numbers which should be the length of the trailer. FYI.

Hope it works well for you.

I have a 26' dual tandem. Very handy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> JD, do you have any swaying/top heavy concerns when you double stack on top?
> 
> I am going to replace the bars that hold the ramps up with chain. That way I can lean the ramps back and also support the end rolls of hay. We do that on the 24' goose to get 5 rolls down each side.
> It looks like I can get 6 down each side since the dove sloping down adds more space, if I can lean the ramps back a little.
> If I can get 12 on the bed then I will single row 5 down the middle.


None whatsoever. It tracks down the road. Perfectly straight. I really like my trailer so far. Feels strong as an ox. 
One kind of cool thing thing about the big tex is it has mega ramps that can lay flat and stand at 90*.


----------

